
Ask HN: Is there a "SaaS-as"? Heroku for SaaS? - dclaysmith
I like writing apps but the overhead of setting up all the parts to support them is a pain. (ex. landing page, newsletter sign up, recurring payments, blog, knowledge base, etc). It would be nice to have a hosted platform for getting a company up and going.<p>So it'd be: Unbounce + Themeforest + Wordpress + Recurly + WooForms + Zen Desk + ???<p>Anything like this exist? Ideally it would use API from these services and have bundled deals in place. Skinnable so you can use your own branding.<p>If not, would anyone use such a service?
======
illdave
I would definitely be interested in that service, if just to try out minimum
viable products and see if they're worth developing further - it would let you
fail faster.

~~~
dclaysmith
That's the idea. If a project gets going you'd probably want to bring some of
it in house. If it was using APIs w/ OAuth or something they could be your
accounts and you could move them over to your own servers down the road.

You'd essentially be an integration point. You could probably get some
affiliate arrangement with the different services and offer the service at
close to free to the consumer.

------
fezzl
You mean "SaaS-aas?"

~~~
laurentides
Funny thing, I registered saasaas.com for this exact same idea (though I had
other projects since and did not go further).

